# Wisconsin: Horse Rapist



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

A friend shared this with me on Facebook. A pregnant mare was sexually assaulted in Waupaca Wisconsin. Anyone in the area, lock your horses up and keep an eye out. Of course a well known horse rapist was let out of jail in June, wouldn't surprise me if it was him. 

WBAY - Waupaca County Sheriff’s Office investigates sexual assault of horse - November 30, 2015


----------



## Western Dream (Oct 26, 2015)

😔😧
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Yeah, that would be the sick waste of oxygen whose name is Sterling Rachwel. He has been arrested and convicted numerous times for sexually abusing and killing horses in the process. He always gets guilty by reason of insanity, and once his time is up in a mental hospital, Wisconsin cuts him loose to re offend. 
The mare injured this time is in foal, and is only miles from Rachwel's parents home. Every one who knows about this sicko knew that he would do this again. 

I'm praying he gets a bullet to the head by a horse owner. When he's caught again, I think fair justice would be to tie him up and dump him in a pen with a very rank stallion,pour mare urine all over him and let him be stomped to death....but then he would probably enjoy it. This guy needs to be removed from the face of the earth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

There's an entire page devoted to Sterling Rachwal and his long list of offenses against horses, going back 25 years. Abuse, mutilation and deaths of horses at his hands. See link below.


https://www.google.com/search?site=&source=hp&ei=tvRhVsjrCoLOeqymkqgG&q=Sterling+Rachwal&oq=Sterling+Rachwal&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.12..0i131j0l3.2765.11661.0.13644.18.17.1.0.0.0.349.3596.0j6j8j2.16.0.crnk_lssbd%2Css%3D90%2Cse%3D95.2..0...1.1j4.64.mobile-gws-hp..1.17.3641.3.89eq2VVC7rU
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fantelle (Oct 26, 2015)

This is so disgusting. Why even are they repeatedly letting this guy out?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Fantelle said:


> This is so disgusting. Why even are they repeatedly letting this guy out?


Because each time he is tried in a court of law, he claims insanity, is convicted by reason of insanity, and sent to a mental hospital to serve his time, instead of prison. Once his time is up in a mental hospital, they let him go, again and again. If he were sent to prison intstead, the sentencing would be much longer. And I'm sure that the prison population would make sure he never made it out alive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

This is just sick. It makes my stomach turn to think that someone could be so vile. He needs to be put in jail and KEPT in there for a long long time. This is disgusting.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is why we used to have asylums, "place of safety" where those who could not live by the 'normal' rules could be contained, for their protection, and ours.

Now we have this crazy situation....about time someone figured there is no 'curing' this one, he just needs to be kept away.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Someone needs to take that guy deer hunting....someone clumsy.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Disgusting to be sure...but God forbid we step on the toes of the "mentally challenged" and keep him locked up. I mean, what about his civil rights and liberties?! And this is said with some sarcasm....too many of the mentally ill/insane/challenged are allowed out to do what they want.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Because each time he is tried in a court of law, he claims insanity, is convicted by reason of insanity, and sent to a mental hospital to serve his time, instead of prison. Once his time is up in a mental hospital, they let him go, again and again. If he were sent to prison intstead, the sentencing would be much longer. And I'm sure that the prison population would make sure he never made it out alive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it's mostly because people think, "Oh, just horses, don't give a crap, we got more serious crimes to worry about..." That's why they don't wanna waste "resources" on this guy. I certainly won't mind if somebody shoots him "accidentally".


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Do _what_? You should get to plea insanity _once_; if you are released and immediately commit the same offense again, you're not insane, you're a dirtbag.

Someone should give him a last meal consisting of a bullet.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Bedhead said:


> Do _what_? You should get to plea insanity _once_; if you are released and immediately commit the same offense again, you're not insane, you're a dirtbag.
> 
> Someone should give him a last meal consisting of a bullet.


No, that does not mean he's not insane, in fact it proves that he's indeed insane. It's my belief that insanity should not mean shorter sentence. In fact, I believe the "insanity" concept in law is a big sham. Most criminals are insane in some ways, the difference is in those who successfully claim it and those who do not. Just because a person is "mentally disabled" does not mean he/she can do whatever he/she wants, what about the victims? I believe ALL must be equal before the law, including those who are "insane".


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he probably does more than just abuse animals and has not been caught.


----------



## rango (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh this is sickening. You know I have a ten cent cure for him! Well, I guess the price of ammo these days it's maybe a fifty cent cure!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

According to North Horse:

"Update on the pregnant mare that was assaulted over the Thanksgiving weekend. Both the mare and foal have died due to complications due to infection and the mutilation."

I hope the sick pos who did this is found soon, hopefully by someone with a gun, as he WILL do this again, and again. How horrible for the mare that suffered so terribly, and the owners who had to watch her decline in health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

